# Netflix?



## aimeec1995 (Sep 16, 2017)

I am wondering about the feasibility of using the streaming service, Netflix on a FreeBSD Desktop.

I have tried using the site on chromium, but told I am missing components. From what I can learn from googling it, pipelight is no longer supported. So I don't know if that works.


----------



## albertobsd (Sep 16, 2017)

Some time ago, i saw that somebody achieve that using wine and firefox for windows, but I never achieve this. I get tired of try it.


----------



## topcat (Sep 16, 2017)

Netflix works perfectly with Chrome on Linux; it has for a while and I use it. I use the google-chrome package on Kali and Manjaro (two different machines). The problem is however not FreeBSD itself, but the fact that the Widevine DRM plugin is not available on this system. I have been unable to find a working version.


----------



## scottro (Sep 16, 2017)

Linux can run google-chrome.  FreeBSD only has the opensource chromium, which doesn't have a few proprietary components.
You could use Linux in a VM,  I suppose. 

One would think that Netflix, which does seem to understand the Internet, would attempt to release their own content DRM free, realizing that it does nothing save drive people to look for pirated versons.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2017)

scottro said:


> One would think that Netflix, which does seem to understand the Internet, would attempt to release their own content DRM free, realizing that it does nothing save drive people to look for pirated versons.


As much as Netflix might _want_ to do that I'm pretty sure the licenses they have with various production companies dictate that the content _must_ be DRM protected. No DRM, no license, no content. It's as simple as that.


----------



## scottro (Sep 18, 2017)

I figure that for all content from others. I meant for their own, original content, e.g. Bojack Horseman.  But, reading your post, I realize that even such properties may not be completely owned by Netflix, e.g., the Marvel stuff they have may be their original content but owned by Marvel, Disney, or one of those others who thinks DRM helps protect their property.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2017)

scottro said:


> I figure that for all content from others. I meant for their own, original content, e.g. Bojack Horseman.  But, reading your post, I realize that even such properties may not be completely owned by Netflix, e.g., the Marvel stuff they have may be their original content but owned by Marvel, Disney, or one of those others who thinks DRM helps protect their property.


Yeah, it's rarely just one production company, it's usually a collaboration with others.

The same principle applies to things like the NVidia driver. NVidia might be very willing to open source their drivers but they may be limited because they may have licensed other companies' intellectual properties. And those could be very strict.


----------



## sidetone (Sep 18, 2017)

scottro said:


> One would think that Netflix, which does seem to understand the Internet, would attempt to release their own content DRM free, realizing that it does nothing save drive people to look for pirated versons.


It would be easier to pay to watch Netflix's content than for someone to view a pirated version. Besides there's no incentive for Netflix to release material without DRM, except for select material samples such as episodes or select movies or select specials used as advertising.

Getting a drm plugin, even if paid for, to view Netflix on FreeBSD would be great. Chromium does it for Linux, because while Google can provide services like providing a free DRM plugin, which standards constantly change to hinder pirating, they can infrige on privacy to make money off of that information, and to know whether there is a certain trend or loophole to pirate content, to make their effort worth monetary gain. Google has more control, by knowing enough from a trend of users to adjust their software to block that potential of circumventing DRM.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2017)

sidetone said:


> Getting a drm plugin, even if paid for, to view Netflix on FreeBSD would be great.


Only the Widevine DRM would be needed. Adding that would also 'unlock' various other streaming services like HBO and Ziggo GO (Netherlands).


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 18, 2017)

This is as interesting subject.

It seems Apple blocked widevine in Safari. So, no more Netflix and Spotify (and many others things) working on it too.

Would be interesting to watch what would be the actions from those companies if all major browsers do the same.

Fortunately, I do not use any of those services: Safari, Netflix or the mediocre Spotify.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2017)

One thing to note, a lot of people overlook this, is that Netflix may work on your browser but may not play at 1080p (or higher). Some browser and OS combinations are limited to a max of 720p. Lots of media-players claim to support Netflix but are actually limited to 720p. And that's not even accounting for 2.0 vs. DolbyDigital 5.1 audio. I've spent a ridiculous amount of time looking for a proper (stand-alone) media-player that's able to stream Netflix at 1080p (and 4K) and DD5.1. So far the only player I've found that supports all that is NVidia's Shield. 



> Only Internet Explorer and Microsoft Edge on Windows, and Safari on Mac, support 1080p HTML5 player streams while Chrome, Firefox and Opera only streams up to 720p in quality.


https://www.ghacks.net/2016/01/12/want-1080p-playback-on-netflix-dont-use-firefox-or-chrome/


----------



## phoenix (Sep 20, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I've spent a ridiculous amount of time looking for a proper (stand-alone) media-player that's able to stream Netflix at 1080p (and 4K) and DD5.1. So far the only player I've found that supports all that is NVidia's Shield.



Roku Ultra and Chromecast Ultra support Netflix 4K and bitstreaming audio pass-through.

The Roku Premiere+ definitely supports 1080p Netflix (it's what we use at home, although we only have stereo speakers so can't speak to audio pass-through support).


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2017)

phoenix said:


> Roku Ultra and Chromecast Ultra support Netflix 4K and bitstreaming audio pass-through.


I did look at the Chromecast but figured I wouldn't be able to run Kodi on it. I hadn't heard of the Roku before, I might have a look at one sometime. 

Oh, one other major feature that seemed to be missing on a lot of players is support for HDMI-CEC. If there's no good CEC support my AVR won't automatically switch to the correct input channel, which means I have to juggle 3 remotes (one for the player, one for my AVR and one for the TV)  Yeah, I know about the Logitech Harmony and similar products but nothing beats good CEC support.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 20, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I did look at the Chromecast but figured I wouldn't be able to run Kodi on it. I hadn't heard of the Roku before, I might have a look at one sometime.



There are Kodi and Plex apps for the Roku.  As well as apps for just about every media company out there, and several aggregators for media.  The only app I haven't found is one for Google Play Music; but I get around that by using Miracast on a tablet.  95% of our media viewing happens via Netflix and Plex, which run beautifully on the Roku devices (we have an Express+ and a Premiere+).

You don't "run" anything on the Chromecast.  You find the content you want to play on your phone or tablet, then press the "Cast" icon and it sends the URL for the media to the Chromecast, which then starts to play it.  It's entirely dependent on a separate device for controlling playback and selecting media to play.  Some people find that awesome; others (like me) find that to be horrible.  



> Oh, one other major feature that seemed to be missing on a lot of players is support for HDMI-CEC. If there's no good CEC support my AVR won't automatically switch to the correct input channel, which means I have to juggle 3 remotes (one for the player, one for my AVR and one for the TV)  Yeah, I know about the Logitech Harmony and similar products but nothing beats good CEC support.



The Roku Premiere+ supports CEC and turns on our TV.  I think it used to control volume as well, but I changed something on the TV and now CEC doesn't work anymore.    There's also a Universal Remote add-on for the Roku remote that allows it to control more aspects of the TV.

The biggest feature and greatest weakness of the Roku Premiere/Ultra is that it uses a wireless remote (meaning, using 802.11 Wifi).  This is great because you can be essentially anywhere in the house and control the Roku.  And it supports audio redirect to a headphone jack on the remote for private listening (an awesome feature for late-night TV viewing).  But it means you are pretty much forced to use the Roku remote along with a universal remote for controlling the rest of the entertainment systems.  AFAIK, there's no Harmony support for a Roku.

For us, with just a simple TV output to a 2.1 stereo system via stereo RCA cables, the Roku is a great system and the wireless remote is godsend (the Express+ upstairs has an IR remote and it annoys me to hell using it).  For someone with a more complex audio setup, the wireless remote may be a hindrance.


I used to use an HTPC for media with all kinds of fancy applications installed, originally on Windows XP.  Then migrated to Plex on our FreeBSD server and found ourselves using just a Chrome web browser to access the Plex web client, Netflix, and a few news sites.  Migrated the HTPC to a smaller build running Linux and Chrome, and found ourselves using even fewer tabs.  But maintaining them was getting to be a chore; it wasn't as set-it-and-forget-it as I wanted it to be.  So we picked up a couple Roku boxes and now I don't have to manage anything but the Plex server.    And even that is fully automated now, so I don't have to fiddle with anything at home except the remote.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Oct 26, 2017)

I think we're getting much closer https://github.com/asciidisco/plugin.video.netflix
Seems, people are running netflix on kodi with the 8th release nightly builds


----------



## outpaddling (Nov 8, 2017)

Shouldn't it be possible to run Google Chrome for Linux under FreeBSD with Linux compatibility?  Assuming of course, you don't mind having your Netflix choices tracked...


----------



## PaddyMac (Nov 26, 2017)

Reading this thread motivated me to try again because I had also thought to try the Linux version of Google Chrome with FreeBSD's Linux emulation. The hardest part was finding a way to download the Linux version of Chrome because the Google website doesn't offer an option to choose, and it always gave me the Windows installer when I tried to download. If you're interested in trying it yourself, I finally downloaded the latest stable version at https://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/...google-chrome-stable_62.0.3202.94-1_amd64.deb After editing the startup script to point to FreeBSD's bash and installing 6 additional Linux libraries by hand, it finally started and immediately crashed with "Trace/BPT trap (core dumped)". I've also tried to use the Windows version of Chrome with Wine, and the installer crashes. So those routes are currently dead ends.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 27, 2017)

A possible alternative would be installing a minimal Linux distro + Firefox in bhyve and then using `ssh` (with X forward) to run that Firefox.

I did not test it.


----------



## outpaddling (Nov 27, 2017)

PaddyMac said:


> Reading this thread motivated me to try again because I had also thought to try the Linux version of Google Chrome with FreeBSD's Linux emulation. The hardest part was finding a way to download the Linux version of Chrome because the Google website doesn't offer an option to choose, and it always gave me the Windows installer when I tried to download. If you're interested in trying it yourself, I finally downloaded the latest stable version at https://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/...google-chrome-stable_62.0.3202.94-1_amd64.deb After editing the startup script to point to FreeBSD's bash and installing 6 additional Linux libraries by hand, it finally started and immediately crashed with "Trace/BPT trap (core dumped)". I've also tried to use the Windows version of Chrome with Wine, and the installer crashes. So those routes are currently dead ends.



I had similar results about a year ago, but never put the time in to try and resolve it.  I got a TV with built-in Roku for $130, so my days of streaming movies though a laptop are over.

You might try the RPM version instead, as it may use different shared libs than the Debian package.  I would also contact the Linux compat developers to discuss the core dump issue.  They were very helpful to me in the past when I had trouble with other Linux apps.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2017)

Definitely try the RedHat/CentOS one as it will be more in line with the Linux emulation. Also make sure you have the right libraries, emulators/linux_base-c6 or emulators/linux_base-c7.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 5, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Lots of media-players claim to support Netflix but are actually limited to 720p. And that's not even accounting for 2.0 vs. DolbyDigital 5.1 audio. I've spent a ridiculous amount of time looking for a proper (stand-alone) media-player that's able to stream Netflix at 1080p (and 4K) and DD5.1. So far the only player I've found that supports all that is NVidia's Shield.



I'm guessing Sony PS3 and PS4 are the same?  I could have sworn they did 1080p.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2017)

Don't know actually, I'm not interesting in any of those (PC master-race!  )


----------



## A. D. Sharpe Sr. (Dec 15, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Only the Widevine DRM would be needed. Adding that would also 'unlock' various other streaming services like HBO and Ziggo GO (Netherlands).


I sent up a troubleshooting ticket to Widevine asking why their software isn't available for FreeBSD. I'd advise everyone who's interested in watching Netflix on FreeBSD to do the same thing: https://support.google.com/widevine/troubleshooter/6027072


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 16, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> I'm guessing Sony PS3 and PS4 are the same?  I could have sworn they did 1080p.



What?  Naw, we get 4K...


----------



## YuryG (Dec 17, 2017)

A. D. Sharpe Sr. said:


> I sent up a troubleshooting ticket to Widevine asking why their software isn't available for FreeBSD. I'd advise everyone who's interested in watching Netflix on FreeBSD to do the same thing: https://support.google.com/widevine/troubleshooter/6027072


Well, obviously, they are not interested, they do not have even adequate category for such a ticket. What option did you take:

```
I'm an end user / consumer with a question about Widevine software on my computer
I have a general inquiry or am interested in completing a License Agreement
I found an issue and would like to file a bug report
I'm a Certified Widevine Partner (CWIP) and would like to report an issue
I'm a licensed Widevine partner and would like to report an issue or request information
I'm a hardware manufacturer (OEM or SoC vendor)
```
Everything is closed on their side. You must be some kind of "manufacturer" with an "agreement" with them to have any details.


----------



## Snurg (Dec 17, 2017)

I have looked into the problem a few years ago.
My impression is that the core of the problem is that the NPAPI flash versions ended somewhere at 11.
The NPAPI version only gets the most important security fixes, but do not get developed further.

Chrome uses the PPAPI flash, which gets updated constantly and supports all the modern stuff.
This plugin is incorporated into the Linux Chrome executable.
It must be extracted (the whole thing is in some archive format).
To get it work together with Chromium, one must write a manifest file and specially archive that together with the plugin extracted from Linux Chrome.
Then you have to fiddle a bit with Chromium to accept that plugin.
I got it all that far, but the plugin still didn't work.
I am sure I made some mistake.

But on Linux many guys have succeeded.
There are nowadays even a few Linux utilities which automate the steps listed above.


----------



## A. D. Sharpe Sr. (Dec 17, 2017)

YuryG said:


> Well, obviously, they are not interested, they do not have even adequate category for such a ticket. What option did you take:
> 
> ```
> I found an issue and would like to file a bug report
> ```


----------



## gnath (Sep 21, 2018)

Snurg said:


> But on Linux many guys have succeeded.


Recently I have tried primevideo on firefox-esr for devuan 2.0. After starting it has asked to enable DRM. And there is scope for enable DRM in "about,preferences#general". Also there Google Widevine plugin installed.
This is not available due to Mozilla or FreeBSD ? Send a request to Mozilla.


----------



## scottro (Sep 21, 2018)

These days, in Linux, one just uses Chrome (not Chromium) or Firefox and Netflix works. With Firefox, I think the first time, you have to allow it to install DRM stuff.   

Same with Amazon video, currently, it just works on Linux.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 22, 2018)

gnath said:


> This is not available due to Mozilla or FreeBSD?





gnath said:


> Google Widevine


----------



## shkhln (Sep 22, 2018)

Is there anything missing besides Widevine binary? What's the deal with Firefox sandboxing on FreeBSD?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 22, 2018)

IIRC with www/firefox on FreeBSD you can get in Netflix, search the catalog etc. and will just have problems when you try to start any video/movie because it return a message about the lack of DRM support etc. So, I think it is just the lack of Widevine.


----------



## gnath (Sep 22, 2018)

scottro said:


> I think the first time, you have to allow it to install DRM stuff.


That is true, this install probably google widevine plugin. I have not installed it.


lebarondemerde said:


> because it return a message about the lack of DRM support etc


In Linux same massage appears but a yellow bar at top asks to enable DRM from a button on that bar to install some stuff. So the point is www/firefox-esr-60 in linux has that ability but the same version in FreeBSD has not.


----------



## abishai (Sep 22, 2018)

DRM is a closed source binary. Unless vendor provides binaries for FreeBSD, there is nothing to do.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 22, 2018)

It's a shared library, which means the Linux binary should be loadable with glibc shim (as long as that binary doesn't make any syscalls itself). I'm _specifically_ interested in other parts.


----------



## reddy (Sep 26, 2018)

Honestly, I am not saying this to play the blame game but I think this is typically the type of thing where the FreeBSD Foundation can/should help.

Considering Netflix's huge contribution to FreeBSD and its ongoing involvement, I can't help it but think that if the issue had been brought to Netflix seriously, they would have weighted in with their vendors (be them Google Widevine or other) and got it sorted quickly.

At the very least, it is inconceivable that this would still be an issue after all these years. Logically, FreeBSD should even have been the first Unix platform supported considering Netflix's affinity with it but also FreeBSD permissive license and open-mindness with closed-source. It is therefore doubly an irony that DRM support for Netflix would first land in the GPLed-Linux.

I think this may reveal a deeper opportunity to grow as a community. For if we can't make it happen in such favorable circumstances (vendor having a high-affinity with FreeBSD, and close ties with the foundation), no wonder we struggle with things such as getting vendors to publish FreeBSD drivers (be them closed-source). And engineering may line up a framework to ease onboarding, could be as simple as a dedicated documentation page cross-referencing relevant parts of the handbook.

However my point is that not everything is an engineering problem. Sometimes corporate can address situations orders of magnitude faster than engineering and should step forward. Our approach on these matters can probably be improved, and there should probably be 2 or 3 people at the foundation dedicated to vendor lobbying to talk them into publishing important binaries.

In the meantime, as far as this particular issue is concerned, someone told me that they emailed the foundation but got no answer. Maybe each one of us should drop an email to the Foundation staff referencing this thread and asking them to talk to Netflix. If we all do this, they'll start caring (while I doubt Google will care about our submissions in their "ideas" form)


----------



## scottro (Sep 26, 2018)

I feel as if it would be better to approach Netflix than the foundation, but, with the various copyright stuff they have to worry about, it may not be possible.  One more instance of theoretical digital protection being more likely to drive people to seek illicit sources when they would rather pay and get it legitimately.


----------



## reddy (Sep 26, 2018)

Netflix wouldn't care about 5 or 10 individuals submitting what they will consider to be feature request. Even if they did, it would rank very low on their TODO list considering the marketshare of FreeBSD.

The foundation on the other hand has not only more weight, but also more credibility and legitimacy to talk about what is important for the platform. If it is really important for the platform then the foundation should carry the message, not individuals.

This is precisely what I was saying: we need to change our mindset and approach on these matters as a community because these aren't about engineering, they are mainly about negotiation. Finding ways to maximize the importance you have in the eyes of the other party is already part of the negotiation.

For this is without even mentioning the fact that many people have been contacting Netflix and Google on this for many years for the results we know. So in light of many things, both efforts produced and results obtained, and in light of the results Linux has obtained, the way we have been handling this does not look like the right one to me.

I therefore suggest that we could probably extrapolate this specific issue and look at the situation as a test on how efficiently organized we are to approach and convince vendors to support the platform because while there is some adversity, the situation is very favorable with a vendor already acquired to the cause and no technical challenge / legal risk (all they have to do is distribute a binary, which they already do on other platforms, even Linux).

So really, the results we are getting on this should be seen as a (rarely available) metric on how we are doing on these aspects as a community all other factors being absent. These results also inform on the effectiveness of using users and engineers to lobby vendors. 

To say it differrently, if we can't even get Netflix (the zealous FreeBSD supporter boasting about having a zero-line diff with master) to help on this, the problem is not the world, we are the problem. Not denigrating FreeBSD, just saying there is probably vast room for improvement on this front.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 26, 2018)

Has anyone bothered to email them and ask them? All I hear is chatter on this forum but I never hear of any action taken.


----------



## reddy (Sep 26, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Has anyone bothered to email them and ask them? All I hear is chatter on this forum but I never hear of any action taken.





reddy said:


> For this is without even mentioning the fact that many people have been contacting Netflix and Google on this for many years for the results we know.



This is an old issue, in this thread like in other parts of the web there are many reports of people having contacted Widevine to request FreeBSD support without success. I am one of them by they way, the feedback I can report is the one you can expect from a corporation having the size of Google to which you submit "ideas". Something along the lines of: "Thank you, your request has been received. We cannot guarantee an answer", and then nothing.


----------



## gnath (Sep 26, 2018)

reddy said:


> no technical challenge / legal risk (all they have to do is distribute a binary, which they already do on other platforms, even Linux)


@reddy You have touched right points. When user like me understand the need and ways then policy makers must have realized the same. Only they need to convince themselves.


----------



## YuryG (Sep 27, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Has anyone bothered to email them and ask them? All I hear is chatter on this forum but I never hear of any action taken.


Surely many letters have departed to them. With no response, obvioulsy. What action do you suppose can be more useful?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 27, 2018)

YuryG said:


> Surely many letters have departed to them. With no response, obvioulsy.


Nothing is obvious to me. 


YuryG said:


> What action do you suppose can be more useful?


I am positive there is a way to contact a Netflix engineer who can answer our question. I would bet money that getting Netflix working on FreeBSD is a simple effort on their part since a Linux port works and no one has pressed them on it.

If no one has done this within a few weeks, I'll do it cause I should have time then.


----------



## scottro (Sep 27, 2018)

I asked their support--or put forth the suggestion, asking who to write--their support person said ask them (support) and they'd pass it along.  I didn't look more deeply into it. My thought had been that pure Netflix shows might be able to do this without worrying about rights, but as someone on these forums pointed out (I feel as if it was SirDice but might be wrong) even if something is a Netflix original, there are probably too many other copyrights held by someone to allow Netflix to do it without some sort of digital rights.

Personally, I think when it's been shown, time and time again that most people would rather pay legitimately to watch things rather than pirate, the stupidity of those insisting upon DRM that blocks people such as FreeBSD (or OpenBSD users, or anyone else with workign media players, amazes me, and yet, they keep their jobs and are probably well payed. So, media companies, try firing them and watch your sales rise.


----------



## gnath (Oct 7, 2018)

```
Bug 1295853 - Only enable Widevine on whitelisted Tier-1 build targets.

Approval Request Comment
[Feature/regressing bug #]: Widevine EME on Linux
[User impact if declined]: Tier 3 builds, such as FreeBSD, NetBSD, penBSD, 
etc, will have Widevine enabled in their UI, even though Widevine won't work
there. [Describe test coverage new/current, TreeHerder]: This is a build only
fix. [Risks and why]: None; this is a build only fix. [String/UUID change
made/needed]: None.
```
This is from 2 years old bug report from this mozilla link. Some one want to help may have some idea from where to start. 

```
Another option is to ask FreeBSD Foundation to get Google to provide
 source for Widevine CDM under NDA, so the Foundation can build FreeBSD
binary and then distribute it to users (a la Diablo JDK). The code has only
few dependencies (glib2, nss) and may not even require porting to FreeBSD.
```
This is from a recent link also. I think content providers need market. Problem is market share vs effort needed. Many legitimate users may be from this forum would like its implementation.


----------



## reddy (Oct 7, 2018)

The second link sums up the current situation and I totally agree with your assessment. This is why I think that the foundation must step in at this point. It will be more credible and more productive for Widevine to work out the situation if they can deal with an entity having legitimacy and weight. 

For example, entrusting the foundation to produce builds under NDA is an option while it would be a non-starter if an individual makes the request on his own.

To me, at this point, in light of all the efforts already made by individuals without success, I think the most productive course action would be to get the senior management of the foundation to activate this issue. If someone has connections it would be great, emails have been sent to them without success so far.

Thanks to gnath, this thread is all they need to have the full background story, just need to somehow get them to take a shoot at it.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 8, 2018)

shkhln said:


> It's a shared library, which means the Linux binary should be loadable with glibc shim.



Failed with "program header too large" error. Rather disappointing.


----------



## reddy (Nov 25, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> If no one has done this within a few weeks, I'll do it cause I should have time then.



Any update?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 25, 2018)

reddy I forgot I talked about this here.

Netflix says it's all based on Vine from Google and it is Google that needs to write the code to make it work on FreeBSD. I have no faith that Google will pay any attention and I have seen the request posted there before.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 1, 2019)

Widevine mentioned at https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...ttings-and-software-needed.68306/#post-415896

More recently, https://gitter.im/FreeBSDDesktop/Lobby/archives/2019/02/28



> Looks like Firefox 67 on Windows aarch64 will use x86 Widevine binary. And if x86 -> aarch64 works then Linux -> FreeBSD may as well. …


----------



## shkhln (Mar 1, 2019)

grahamperrin said:


> https://gitter.im/FreeBSDDesktop/Lobby/archives/2019/02/28



That sounds about as easy as running entire Firefox under Linuxulator (btw, anybody tried that?):

```
% ldd /usr/local/lib/firefox/plugin-container
/usr/local/lib/firefox/plugin-container:
    libxul.so => not found (0) # <-- important part
    libdl.so.1 => /usr/lib/libdl.so.1 (0x8006a3000)
    libc++.so.1 => /usr/lib/libc++.so.1 (0x8006a7000)
    libcxxrt.so.1 => /lib/libcxxrt.so.1 (0x800776000)
    libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x800797000)
    libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x8007c9000)
    libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x800e00000)
    libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800248000)
```

I won't post there libxul dependency list, but it is positively huge.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 2, 2019)

grahamperrin said:


> Widevine mentioned at https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...ttings-and-software-needed.68306/#post-415896
> 
> More recently, https://gitter.im/FreeBSDDesktop/Lobby/archives/2019/02/28


aarch64 and x86 are not even compartible! How's that possible? Is there "standard emulation layer"?


----------



## aht0 (Mar 2, 2019)

outpaddling said:


> Shouldn't it be possible to run Google Chrome for Linux under FreeBSD with Linux compatibility?  Assuming of course, you don't mind having your Netflix choices tracked...



Theoretically, but..
You will need "offline installer" first. It needs some digging because by default Google is offering "mini-installer" downloading installation files from Internet. Then, finding suitable offline installers, you'll find out that Chrome version, which would run on C6 is awfully old. I haven't tested but Netflix would likely complain about upgrading the browser. Newer offline installers would run on Centos 7 packages supported by FreeBSD but.. Chrome needs hell of a lot of packages as dependencies. You'll end up browsing Centos 7 package repository and downloading files manually, trying to run the rpm's, constantly find you need some more packages, and repeat. I've tried few times but gave up after pulling in by hand over a 50 Centos 7 packages. I suspect it would take downloading most of the base distro worth of C7 packages to satisfy Google Chrome Linux installer.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 30, 2022)

YES! Netflix works on FreeBSD using Brave. Complex solution but working.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-brave-linux-app-on-freebsd-13-0.78879/page-1


----------

